# Lounge > Sports >  >  Who's your favorite NFL team?

## Chantellabella

Geaux Saints!!

----------


## Sparrow

Cowboys!

----------


## Ironman

Yes, I am a BENGALS fan.....

Hey Sparrow!  A Texan named Andy Dalton is our quarterback!

----------


## Cam

Patriots

----------


## CityofAngels

The jets are killing me this season.  Sanchez is so bad and Ryan is a clown.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Geaux Saints!!



Who dat??

----------


## Chocolate

No love for the CFL up in here  ::

----------


## Trendsetter

> No love for the CFL up in here



Roughriders. <3

----------


## Chocolate

> Roughriders. <3



Woohoo  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Trendsetter

> Woohoo



I embrace my fandom Canadian football as well haha  :Celebrate:

----------


## anonymid

Patriots

----------


## Chantellabella

> Patriots



See? I knew if I posted a sports section, you guys would come around.  ::):

----------


## cmed

The Jets, unfortunately.

----------


## foe

Niners and Patriots

----------


## JesusChild

Honestly though My favorite Team is The Patriots. 

Patriot Loud Patriot Proud.  

Favorite Football Player. Tom Brady

----------


## transcending

49ers Can't believe Jim benched alex.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 49ers Can't believe Jim benched alex.



I thought that was rotten too. They kept showing him on the sidelines and the poor guy wore his helmet the entire game. I got sad when he finally wasn't standing there with his helmet anymore. The humiliation during the season had to hurt the worse.

----------


## CeCe

Cowboys

----------


## Trendsetter

New Orleans Saints

----------


## Chantellabella

> New Orleans Saints



I'm looking forward to next season. It will be like our family is back together again.  ::):

----------


## Robin

Patriots!

----------


## Kesky

In keeping with my masochistic tendencies, I've always been a Ram fan.  ::

----------


## transcending

> I thought that was rotten too. They kept showing him on the sidelines and the poor guy wore his helmet the entire game. I got sad when he finally wasn't standing there with his helmet anymore. The humiliation during the season had to hurt the worse.



Yeah. Especially since he's been playing well and won the job in the training camp. I lost a lot of respect for Jim. He's still a good coach, but I will never look at him the same way again.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yeah. Especially since he's been playing well and won the job in the training camp. I lost a lot of respect for Jim. He's still a good coach, but I will never look at him the same way again.



With the refs being on strike in the beginning of the season and all kinds of weird things happening this season, all I can say is I'm looking forward to next year. I still think we should have thrown out the games when the college refs were calling bad plays. They screwed over so many teams in the beginning. Hopefully next year will be a strong year for everybody with the right plays called. So is Smith actually out as first quarterback? I wonder if the 49er's get to the Superbowl if he will get any playtime. He recovered from his injury, right?

----------


## Trendsetter

> With the refs being on strike in the beginning of the season and all kinds of weird things happening this season, all I can say is I'm looking forward to next year. I still think we should have thrown out the games when the college refs were calling bad plays. They screwed over so many teams in the beginning. Hopefully next year will be a strong year for everybody with the right plays called. So is Smith actually out as first quarterback? I wonder if the 49er's get to the Superbowl if he will get any playtime. He recovered from his injury, right?



Alex Smith has been healthy for weeks. He was already healthy since the Saints game. Unfotunately in the pros, people lose their starting jobs to injury, and it'll cause negative backlash from the media if the niners go back to Smith especially since Kaepernick has been playing well and won games. Quarterback revolving throws off a team's continuity, and that's not a problem the niners would want to go through heading into the playoffs.

----------


## foe

> Niners and Patriots



Oh my God. This might be a possible Super Bowl match up.  ::

----------


## Gus

Browns....

----------


## rodeoanalysis

Baltimore. My homeland forever.

----------


## cavemanslaststand

Vikes, but since they be hopeless, will have to settle for at this time tomorrow, Randy Moss will be preparing to win a Super Bowl championship.

----------


## Daveyboy

J-E-T-S...ya ya I know they suck.

----------


## Limmy

Eagles  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I really think we have some strong teams coming into the competition this year. Yay!

----------

